# Captions beneath pictures of a web gallery



## jeanlouis1254 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello

I got Lightroom 4.4
I did web galleries in the past. I treat painting reproductions and have to put captions with the measures beneath each image.
Therefore I did the following way: Web/clic on the first picture of the gallery/Picture information (on the right)/caption/Personal text/Personal text
In the past it worked. Now, when I type measures as Personal text, these measures appear for all the pictures and not only for only the one I am treating.
What am I doing wrong?
Thank you for help.

JLouis


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 4, 2016)

You have to fill in the Captions field in the metadata of each image, then use that field in the web gallery.


----------



## jeanlouis1254 (Jan 4, 2016)

Great. It works. Thank you Johan.


----------

